# fasteners for 7/16 OSB sheathing on a shed



## amakarevic

i sound like a total beginner but was wondering what kind of fasteners to use to hang 7/16 board as sheathing on the 2x4 studs of my shed. 3" framing nails seem much yet trim nails do not seem sturdy enough (i do have a trim nailer). should i go with screws perhaps?

thanks


----------



## Jackofall1

3 or 4d would be good,


----------



## amakarevic

Jackofall1 said:


> 3 or 4d would be good,


what is "3 or 4d" ?


----------



## Jackofall1

Here check this out.....you can keep it for reference

http://www.mcvicker.com/offtech/smnail.htm


----------



## amakarevic

i hope my trim nailer is 4d, going to check ... i am too lazy to be nailing manually


----------



## Jackofall1

Nope, trim nailer won't handle the diameter of the nails head.

If you have a framing nailer go ahead and use that, with the minimum size nail that it will take.


----------



## DexterII

Off topic, but I see that you've posted quite a few questions related to this project, so, although it's a relatively small shed, and may not make much difference, it's oftern easier to nail your sheathing on with the walls laying down, than it is to try to hold it in place and nail at the same time. Just make sure that you square the wall up first. Also, it's not a bad idea to wear goggles, particilarly with OSB, as you'll go along with no incident for a while, and then hit a hard spot, and throw a nail back if you're not paying attention.


----------



## amakarevic

Jackofall1 said:


> If you have a framing nailer go ahead and use that, with the minimum size nail that it will take.


2" is the smallest it will take, you think that's too long?


----------



## Jackofall1

Nope, they will work, and yes much easier that swinging a hammer.


----------



## Gary in WA

The smallest you can use for the OSB (structural sheathing) is the 2" as mentioned, Item #30 here; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec002_par005.htm
Be sure to gap between sheets as stamped on each sheet face.

Gary


----------



## mrgins

Nails should go twice as deep into the structure as the osb is deep. This means if you're using 1/2 sheathing then it would need to penetrate 1" into the stud. A 1 1/2" nail is a 6d. I would go with 8d myself which is 2". If you're hand nailing, then use a 8d sinker


----------



## amakarevic

GBR in WA said:


> Be sure to gap between sheets as stamped on each sheet face.


gap between sheets? why ?

also, is it better to hang OSB horizontally (8 side down) or vertically (4 side down)?

thanks


----------



## Gary in WA

The gap leaves room for expansion in the humidity. http://osbguide.tecotested.com/pdfs/en/el812.pdf OSB holds the moisture or water way longer than plywood, not recommended for SPF.http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...nd-the-gap-eh/?searchterm=foam board in walls
If using it as corner bracing and it will be inspected, blocking at all edges is required. Check with your local B.D.

Gary


----------



## amakarevic

so how much spacing gap should i leave between panels?

also, it is pretty darn difficult to find 2"x.113 nails in the 21 deg collation, which is what my nailer is. but they have 2-3/8. do you think that will be too long for nailing 7/16 to 2x4 studs?

also if smooth shank is OK or should it be ring shank for this application?

thanks


----------



## Ron6519

mrgins said:


> Nails should go twice as deep into the structure as the osb is deep. This means if you're using 1/2 sheathing then it would need to penetrate 1" into the stud. A 1 1/2" nail is a 6d. I would go with 8d myself which is 2". If you're hand nailing, then use a 8d sinker


Please check your facts before posting. 








Ron


----------



## mrgins

Ron6519 said:


> Please check your facts before posting.
> Ron


I've been a carpenter/contractor for 44yrs, completing a 4yr advanced apprenticeship, working on three continents in commercial and residential construction. I also have a degree in construction technology and know my facts, thank you.


----------



## amakarevic

Thanks, Ron but my question was not whether 2-3/8 was gonna be long enough but whether it would be too long.


----------



## Ron6519

mrgins said:


> I've been a carpenter/contractor for 44yrs, completing a 4yr advanced apprenticeship, working on three continents in commercial and residential construction. I also have a degree in construction technology and know my facts, thank you.











Ron


----------



## mrgins

Ron6519 said:


> Ron


...and now I look like an idiot!:whistling2:


----------



## Jackofall1

To answer the posters question, no they are not too long, just takes more effort to put them in thats all.


----------



## Ron6519

mrgins said:


> ...and now I look like an idiot!:whistling2:


It's a large club and my wife says I should be the president. 
Ron


----------



## Joe Carola

Jackofall1 said:


> To answer the posters question, no they are not too long, just takes more effort to put them in thats all.


How much more effort does it take a gun to shoot a 2-3/8" nail compared to a 2" nail?


----------



## Jackofall1

:wink: 16%


----------



## Joe Carola

Jackofall1 said:


> :wink: 16%


Am I being to abrasive for you? Do you need a hug?


----------



## Jackofall1

No, no hugs required, just wondering if you are the pot and I am the kettle or is it the other way around, who the hecks the fire.


----------



## amakarevic

we've gone into the real of sarcasm ... just the way i like it :jester:


----------



## Joe Carola

amakarevic said:


> we've gone into the real of sarcasm ... just the way i like it :jester:


You have to be careful because alot of people here are Thin-Skinned.


----------



## loneframer

I would staple with 1 3/4" medium crown staples.

They hold tight and are very economical....if you have the gun to shoot them.:laughing:


----------



## mrgins

Ron6519 said:


> It's a large club and my wife says I should be the president.
> Ron


It's a brainf**t thing with me. Always has been. I get it into my head that an 8d nail is eight 1/4s which is 2" but of course it isn't. So much for experience. Not to worry, I'll get you back when you least expect it!:wink:


----------



## mrgins

Joe Carola said:


> Am I being to abrasive for you? Do you need a hug?


Me next please:huh:


----------



## mrgins

loneframer said:


> I would staple with 1 3/4" medium crown staples.
> 
> They hold tight and are very economical....if you have the gun to shoot them.:laughing:


I got one for sale. Bostitch 7/16 crown. Going cheap:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer

mrgins said:


> I got one for sale. Bostitch 7/16 crown. Going cheap:thumbsup:


 define cheap, in US currency.


----------



## mrgins

loneframer said:


> define cheap, in US currency.


Dunno. How much are they new?


----------



## loneframer

mrgins said:


> Dunno. How much are they new?


 I'll need a model number.:thumbsup:


----------



## masterofall

You must have local code requirements to go by. 
We usually use 1-5/8" staples and staple with the crown at a right angle to the orientation to the strand board or veneer in the case of plywood. The staples have two shanks with a broad crown to hold it in place. They are also realy cheap per shot so you can staple the poop out of it and surpass code requirements.

The goodder the better


----------

